# Redfish on the halfshell



## donbmt (Nov 19, 2004)

I need a good recipe please, and is it best to use one of those baskets when cooking it on the grill. I plan on cooking some for our tailgate party before the Texans/Eagles game.

Thanks


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Red on the Shell*

This is a no brainer--season with whatever YOU like and place scale down on grill with medium hot coals (like you would cook burgers on) until you can flake out meat with fork at the thickest point remove and enjoy! You'll never fry redfish again. As for the seasoning I prefer salt and pepper with a little garlic butter, some others like Italian dressing and lemon pepper, it"s your thing!


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Red on the Shell*

Sorry, nix sthe basket and DO NOT OVER COOK it will turn to rubber.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

It's an excellent method to cook large fillets. We did it with some big hybrid stripers last weekend. Seasoned good with Paul Prudhomme's blackened redfish majic and MMMM. I just with it would have really been redfish, and don't forget to coat the fillet with butter before cooking.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I dice onions, tomatoes and place cilantro on top as well. Good stuff. Dont forget to coat the filet with butter.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

I coat the fillet with jalapeno garlic butter and season with a little Tony's. For the butter beat 1 cup butter 'till fluffy and blend in 1 finely chopped jalapeno and 3 minced garlic cloves.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

We use the same basting sauce as we use for grilled shrimp... 1 part butter, 1/2 part Louisiana Hot Sauce, 1 clove minced garlic and juice of a small lemon. Basting it continously until done. Also good with Tiger sauce instead of the Louisiana Hot Sauce...
I need to go fishing!


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

We season ours with Tonys, pepper, onion, bell pepper and butter and lemon. About ten minutes into the cooking, I drizzel maple flavored pancake syrup over them and cook till they flake. Sounds weird, but they are great! This is coming from a guy who slow smokes SPAM with mesquite and pecan wood that is coated in home made brisket rub!


----------



## 12lbtest (Jun 1, 2005)

Season with whatever blows your skirt up. 

The one trick I have learned though is to coat the skin/scales side with PAM or some sort of cooking spray, keeps it from sticking to the grill. 

12lb


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

try the lemon garlic butter above

or blue cheese salad dressing

or picante sauce

go easy on alot of high flame directly under the scales it gives reds and snapper an off-taste


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

ive always wonder how it would taste with not being able to get the blood lines out out it or is the blood just in the big bulls


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, what they said. I got a 27 1/2" and 24" red yesterday and I'm going to be grilling thme tonight. I'll be going simple, lightly season with black and red pepper and baste with a little (easy on the) lemon butter, with a little olive oil mixed in. When I serve, I'll take what's left of the butter mix, froth it up and have it on the side to dip. Serve with a tossed green salad (with some homemade italian), long grain and wild rice, some grilled squash and fresh New Orleans style french bread. Bon appétit


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Here is how things turned out 24 hours later...Redfish on the Half Shell with Potty Trained sauce. Went down with a tossed green salad with a nice light italian dressing, long grain and wild rice, fresh baked New Orleans french bagette and a chilled Pinot Grigot (they didn't have my favorite white, so I had to substitute). I had 5 no shows, so I have 3 filets that will be grilled at a later date. 

BTW: It was one side of the smaller redfish. 

Potty Trained Sauce:

Heat a skillet and add 1 tablespoon of Seafood Magic (or blackened seasoning). Add 4 tablespoons of room temperature butter (remove skillet from direct heat to keep butter from buring) and melt. Return to skillet to medium heat, Add 1/2 cup of sliced mushrooms and brown. Add 1/4 Cup of dry or semi sweet white wine to deglaze pan. Add 1 cup of heavy cream and reduce until thick. Add 1/2 cup (or more) of medium shrimp (or if you have larger shrimp, dice them in 3 peices), 1/4 cup of chopped fresh parsley, 1 bunch of scallions (with tops) and cook until shrimp are pink. When shrimp are cooked, add 1 clove of finely chopped garlic and whisk in 4 tablespoons of room temperature butter. Let simmer (but don't let butter separate) for a couple of minutes. Spoon over fish (and, it ain't bad over the rice, either). 

Eat well, Chris


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah....only one thing I love almost as much as fishing....eating!


Way to cook it up chef. This has been a good season round my house for cookin also.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Don't forget to cut the throat out of the reds for grilling, one of the best parts to the fish. 
yakfishin


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

This has been a big hit with my friends. Got the recipe from Bobby Flay and adapted it. Works very well on redfish on the halfshell:

Saute (over medium/low) 1 chopped onion and 1 finely diced serano pepper in a medium sized pot with a little olive oil. Jalepeno would work if serano isn't available.

Once onion is opaque, add 2 cloves diced garlic.
Add 1 bay leaf
Add 1 pinch regular sugar.
Add 2 pinches salt and 3 pinches fresh black pepper.
Add 2 diced up tomatos.
Squeze 1/2 lemmon into pot.

Let simmer for about 5 minutes over medium/low heat. It is ready when the tomatos get pretty soft and the entire mixture is slightly red.

LET COOL for at least 10 minutes.

Spread cooled mixture evenly over redfish fillets. Grill scale side down over medium heat for about 15 or 20 minutes. 

Eat and be happy.


----------



## fishchess (Aug 16, 2006)

I keep messing up my fish whenever I try to grill my redfish filet. Do you leave the skin and scale on? And do you put it directly on the grill or on foil? Thanks for your help and advice. I admire these chefs that grill fish perfectly and are esthetically pleasing


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

If you leave the skin on, no foil needed. If you take the skin off, foil, AND baset each side w/butter and what ever seasoning you like. I use a blackening seasoning on red fish. I also tent a piece of foil over the fish to help cook the topside so I don't have to flip it.

Yakfishin


----------



## DaHorns (Sep 19, 2006)

The way I was told and have been doing the 1/2 shell method is like this.....

1. Place fillet skin/scales side down on a preheated grill
2. I then take 3 pads of butter for each fillet and place them ontop and aloow to melt into the meat.
3. Sprinkle fillet with Tony C.'s or your favorite seasoning.
4. Allow to cook until the meat flakes with a fork.
5. 5 minutes bfore removing from grill pour italian dressing over fillet and allow to absorb into the fillet.
6. Remove from grill and enjoy!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

A lil Tony C's rubbed into the flesh. Spread 1/2 cup Miracle Whip on the flesh then a lil more Tony C's on top.

Place on grill directly over hot coals. Have a beer and remove from grill. The scale side down will harden and brown if done right.Use a spatula to remove flesh from the shell working your way from the shoulder towards the tail without applying too much downward pressure(keeps the grey off). Serve over steamed rice bed w/fresh steamed green beans,corn on the cob,a salad(no vinagrettes),fresh bread,and white wine of choice.

Your significant other will love you.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

just to let you guys know, i tried the "potty trained" sauce that animal chris posted. WOW, was it goooooood. excelent thank god i made enough for lunch today too. thanks, MIKE


----------



## Catin around the bay (Nov 18, 2005)

I lay the fish on tin foil, rub with butter, dump frozen vegies in, add small amount of water and seal. Let cook about 20-30 min then open and eat..

Damm I sure am hungry.......


----------

